# Anyone Else Here Wing It with Straight Medicare?



## jaminhealth (Mar 20, 2019)

Back 15 yrs when I was eligible there were no options like today, the F, G N etc.........and so I opted for regular good ole medicare and about that time time Part D for prescriptions was being offered and as I recall $7 a month, I declined it too as I am very alterantive in my healing and would rather spend my money on nutritional supplements to keep me away from the pharma drugs.  I was 65 and healthy and want to keep thinking that way.

I didn't even buy into a supplement as I could not spend $200-300 month for that...and again I keep myself healthy with what I take and do.

I've had 2 issues and have made it very well with what I buy....the premium continues to increase as do the deductibles but it's working for me.

I often have thought the more insurance one buys and the providers know this, of course, the more they jack up the bills since they know they will get more $$$...

I'd rather keep my money than give it to them.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 20, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> ......I didn't even buy into a supplement as I could not spend $200-300 month for that...and again I keep myself healthy with what I take and do.....I'd rather keep my money than give it to them.



I also keep myself healthy --- two hours a day at the gym. healthy eating for 30 years and I'm almost 69 years old. But, I just started cancer treatments which has an unknown cause and would not be affordable without supplement and my Plan F.  The older you get, the greater the chance of some kind of cancer, and without insurance, you're screwed. But you may have 'good genes', and not have a problem.


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 20, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> I also keep myself healthy --- two hours a day at the gym. healthy eating for 30 years and I'm almost 69 years old. But, I just started cancer treatments which has an unknown cause and would not be affordable without supplement and my Plan F.  The older you get, the greater the chance of some kind of cancer, and without insurance, you're screwed. But you may have 'good genes', and not have a problem.



My cancer prevention is "grape seed extract" as when I found it back in 1995 and during a lecture about it, the panel of MD's and researchers said "MAY" prevent cancer(s)...so on it about 24 yrs and I'm 81 soon.  

So often and it's about location location location....glad I was at that lecture. 

You can find many links on it's value and benefits of this powerful antioxidant which includes cancers.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 20, 2019)

I've always looked at health insurance as wealth insurance.

Health insurance helps protect my assets/income so I can go on living comfortably if I survive a catastrophic accident or illness.

*“Call on God, but row away from the rocks.”― Hunter S. Thompson*


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 20, 2019)

One can also call it "sick insurance".  And yes I know "s*** happens and I never thought I'd be left with a mess from hip replacement but here I am just about disabled.


----------



## GreenSky (Mar 20, 2019)

Generally, people use very little medical until the last year or so when they use a bunch.  For most people Medicare only is great UNTIL it's not.  Never can tell when you fall or have a car accident where the injuries far exceed your med pay on the car.  Plus, heart attack, stroke, cancer, etc.  Hopefully nobody gets too ill and just peacefully goes to sleep at age 110.

However, the High Deductible Plan F is cheap especially in California.  An 80 year old in good health can protect him/herself for about $50-60 a month and have 100% coverage after a $2,300 deductible.  It's cheap insurance for a catastrophe.

Other than that, while I'm not necessarily recommending it, HMO plans in So Cal have very rich benefits along with great networks.  UCLA and Cedars included.  And zero premium with about $1,200 maximum out of pocket.  They all include Part D for zero premium.

Going with just Medicare is fine until it's not.

Rick


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 20, 2019)

When I'm close to checking out whenever that will be I will have nothing left probably and so what can they take or get.  And then again we just don't know, do we.   Maybe by then that "pill" will be available for me to pop so I can say "it's been a great ride"   ...


----------



## Pauline1954 (Mar 22, 2019)

I think you named this correctly. Wealth Insurance


----------



## Pauline1954 (Mar 22, 2019)

Well said. Its all good until......some unknown happens. And it will.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 22, 2019)

Well, Medicare paid a large chunk of the cost of my right rotator cuff surgery. There is no vitamin supplement that can repair a fully torn tendon on the shoulder. Medicare also paid for a large part of the cost for both of my cataract surgeries last Oct. 2018. Again, no vitamin supplement that can stop a person from getting cataracts and both my OD and surgeon told me that. 

So, IOW, Medicare has been there for me.


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 22, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, Medicare paid a large chunk of the cost of my right rotator cuff surgery. There is no vitamin supplement that can repair a fully torn tendon on the shoulder. Medicare also paid for a large part of the cost for both of my cataract surgeries last Oct. 2018. Again, no vitamin supplement that can stop a person from getting cataracts and both my OD and surgeon told me that.
> 
> So, IOW, Medicare has been there for me.



Yes, Medicare has done good for me with hip replacement MESS, I blame the surgeon for sloppy work...and YES, there are ways to prevent cataracts....I've posted about it here and I'm 81 soon and doing just fine with non medicare payment eye supplements....of course the surgeons will tell you that, surgery is their big bread and butters....

If everyone took care of their eyes with all the info out there and wore protective dark glasses a LOT, the surgeons would not be as rich....


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 25, 2019)

Two thoughts on this.     Have worked in healthcare for the past 30 or so years.    My last 15 years was Internal Medicine, mostly seniors.   In all those yars, I ran across only ONE patient who opted to not have any healthcare except Medicare.   Go figure.    
Secondly, my husband was Mr Healthy, take care of himself with exercise, proper eating, etc.   He gets diagnosed with Mesothelioma and was gone in about 9 months.    Go figure.


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 25, 2019)

debbie in seattle said:


> Two thoughts on this.     Have worked in healthcare for the past 30 or so years.    My last 15 years was Internal Medicine, mostly seniors.   In all those yars, I ran across only ONE patient who opted to not have any healthcare except Medicare.   Go figure.
> Secondly, my husband was Mr Healthy, take care of himself with exercise, proper eating, etc.   He gets diagnosed with Mesothelioma and was gone in about 9 months.    Go figure.



Anything can happen this is true.  This works for me and my neighbor who is 92 only has straight medicare and 2 hip replacements, glaucoma and lots of OA but pretty amazing so far ... she and I both "make payments" if we have to to the medical world.   Many will say I've taken a chance but so far at almost 81 I'm OK.  Just made an appt with the D.O. I've seen over the years and see if he can do anything right to make my body feel better.  

I know about people leaving unexpectedly, my son in law was gone in 6 months but the cigs he picked up early in his life did it.  So not a good choice.    j

Insurance is great if you really need it, and some times we don't need that much.  I drove a vehicle for over 60 yrs and carried auto insurance that I needed to have and Never used it.   Due to messed up hip and knee, I sold my car and no more $$$ in that arena.  I'm adjusting and get to where I need to go with friends and family and other means.  

Now I spend $75 average probably a month on my nutritional supplements so if I didn't do that spending which I consider my insurance then......I'd rather support these people than the insurance execs mega million salaries.

MOST out there don't spend what I do on my insurance.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 25, 2019)

My neighbor, who is 91, almost never went to the doctor during his life.  This year, though, he has had to go numerous times.  I know he goes a lot, because I take him to his appointments.  He's had all kinds of things happening all at once.


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 26, 2019)

I listen to an MD on the radio every Saturday, he's a Prolotherapy MD and comes highly credentialed and was going to be a surgeon himself but when  his prof did a shoulder surgery on him and he came out all botched, the MD changed his direction, fell into Prolotherapy and has been doing and teaching at UCLA for well over 20 yrs.

Anyway, he says "if you want to be healthy, stay away from doctors"....

About the 91 yr old and no doctors, wonder if he did nutritional s upplements a lot of his life.  91 yrs not a bad run.   I know people in their 60-80's who could live at doctors.   

I've been supplementing for over 25 yrs and 81 here.   And a doc check in once a year for my couple scripts.


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 29, 2019)

15 yrs ago Medicare supplements were at least $200 month, and I could NOT afford it back then.  The costs have gone up probably every year and I don't even know if one can buy a $200/mo supplement today.  Considering I've gone 15 yrs and did NOT buy supplemental and have gotten thru my life A-OK, I'm  happy with my decision.

I just refilled my 3 inexpensive meds and since 3 months ago, the prices have risen, but I'm still ahead of the game as I work my best to avoid pharma drugs.   And spend my money on nutritional supplements.


----------



## GreenSky (Mar 29, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> 15 yrs ago Medicare supplements were at lease $200 month, and I could NOT afford it back then.  The costs have gone up probably every year and I don't even know if one can buy a $200/mo supplement today.  Considering I've gone 15 yrs and did NOT buy supplemental and have gotten thru my life A-OK, I'm  happy with my decision.
> 
> I just refilled my 3 inexpensive meds and since 3 months ago, the prices have risen, but I'm still ahead of the game as I work my best to avoid pharma drugs.   And spend my money on nutritional supplements.



You can discuss the need for a policy but please don’t presume you know prices better than those of us who have helped hundred. 

Plan F may indeed cost over $200 from some companies but the high deductible plan which might keep you from spending thousands is about $40 per month. 

And I agree that for many if not most Medicare alone may be the best route. Until it’s not. 

Rick


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 29, 2019)

SeniorBenefitsDivision said:


> I am so happy to hear that you have been A-okay. You are clearly the exception to the rule. I love hearing about heathly people in their 70s and 80s because I lost my grandma when she was 60.



Yes, I've been taking nutritional supplements since right after menopause...so we're talking over 25 yrs...and there are many older folks not like me in this fashion for sure.

And of course, those insurance guru's can spread a lot of fear mongering.   Take care of yourself and keep healthy and stay away from docs and hospitals.   There is SO MUCH info from Dr. Google at our fingertips.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 29, 2019)

I do not consider insurance agents to be fear mongerers.  What they DO do is point out the realities of life -- e.g., the things that can suddenly go south and what your position might be in each case.  And we never know what might befall us, so it is important information to know.

For instance, I never thought much about uninsured/underinsured coverage in my auto policies until one of those "fear mongerers" explained to me what can happen without it and how little it actually costs to carry.  Thank God I listened to him -- an uninsured (and indigent) driver's vehicle hit my husband's vehicle at a high rate of speed on an overpass on the freeway and knocked his vehicle over the barrier and down to the level below, leaving him with catastrophic injuries.  Our policiy's regular med-pay provisions ran out after about his first 2 hours in the ER and ultimately bills reached more than half a million dollars and left him permanently disabled and needing ongoing heavy duty medical care for the rest of his life.

But for that agent's "fear mongering" we would have been bankrupted and lost everything and he would have ended up in some lousy Medicaid nursing home.


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 29, 2019)

I've carried auto insurance since I started driving over 60 yrs ago and as cars got older I certainly didn't carry coverage on older cars, and liability is  a law here in CA.  So I carried the minimums when it was necessary....I was very fortunate all my life as no accidents that I ever had to go thru insurance.,  

Everyone has their story and I carry insurance on what I feel is most important and so far so good in my 8 decades.  What the future brings, I am not going to sit around and worry.  

And I own nothing of great value so if I leave this earth with some debt, there is nothing they can take and my daughter is NOT responsible for any of my debt...the world is so full of debt, and too bad we just can't keep printing more $$$$ and help others even more.   Lots of tough lives out there in this world.


----------

